# Phazer Construction LLC



## kad (Feb 25, 2020)

Has anyone heard of Phazer Construction LLC? They have contacted me, but I am unable to find any information on them.


----------



## Rider.S (Jan 24, 2020)

been working with them for 5 months. no complaints regarding payment though the volume is low. I think it's for slow season


----------



## Shifty shifter (Nov 6, 2020)

kad said:


> Has anyone heard of Phazer Construction LLC? They have contacted me, but I am unable to find any information on them.


Have you found out any info?


----------



## lysagrey (Jan 26, 2021)

huh I have heard of them but nothing concrete. I have been looking for someone in the construction business as I am planning to build a skyscraper and rent it out for office space. I have been looking not only for different construction companies but also I have been actively search for a scaffolding company. 
I have been doing some research regarding scaffolding companies and one that really piqued my interest was the Pete Suen scaffolding company. As far as I understand they have been on the market for a while and I have seen a lot of good reviews online regarding the company. I called them and scheduled a meeting. One of the representatives is supposed to come over in a few days and we will check out the sight and talk with the architect and I will get an estimate. I am hopping that everything will work out well


----------



## Silver890 (Jan 29, 2021)

I started working with this company in 2021. They were "urgently" looking for contractors in the Louisiana area and promised plenty of work. I tried this vendor out and I have yet to receive payment for the 3 houses I conducted preservation on. They were in constant communication when it came time to get updates for the service properties, however, when its time to talk about getting paid they are missing in action. Don't do it, too much of a headache. This vendor is out of Ohio you can google them and it provides the number, however, nothing else. Not sure if they are like this in other states.


----------



## Brian Poole (Mar 16, 2021)

kad said:


> Has anyone heard of Phazer Construction LLC? They have contacted me, but I am unable to find any information on them.


Run , as posted they are slow to get you answers when it comes time to pay, they are a order mill sucking people in and steeling from them ,Don't make the mistake and answer that call they will burn you in the end


----------



## Graig2001 (Mar 17, 2021)

They contacted me today for a rush securing. I have dealt with non paying management companies in the past. Thanks for the reviews as I am contemplating if I should do this work order or not.


----------



## Brian Poole (Mar 16, 2021)

Graig2001 said:


> They contacted me today for a rush securing. I have dealt with non paying management companies in the past. Thanks for the reviews as I am contemplating if I should do this work order or not.


It took me going to the client and getting lawyer involved to get paid , do the job but don’t expect to get paid , btw it was great up front lots of work then hey can you 2.5 hours and do it for more money ... but we are not going to pay it , but you missed a photo so we are not going to pay you the extra , then that will run out of work around you , just stay away


----------



## Graig2001 (Mar 17, 2021)

Brian Poole said:


> It took me going to the client and getting lawyer involved to get paid , do the job but don’t expect to get paid , btw it was great up front lots of work then hey can you 2.5 hours and do it for more money ... but we are not going to pay it , but you missed a photo so we are not going to pay you the extra , then that will run out of work around you , just stay away


Thank you. I will stay away.


----------



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

Basically they are intial secure.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Leard (Apr 5, 2021)

I have been working with them for the last 7 months. Initially the volume was very low but now I have a good amount of work with them. They give me work out of my area but they make up for it in travel fees. 

To be honest, there have been a few payment issues. However, majority of the payment I was able to recover after disputing. There were a few issues on some orders where my crew missed out or didn't take sufficient photos. I've been in the business for 8 years+ and stuff like this is bound to happen. They own up to their mistakes and send me next day payments in situations where they mess up. 

Overall, they are good to work with.


----------



## Michael Leard (Apr 5, 2021)

I cover Alamance, Rockingham and Orange county, North Carolina. I travel depending on $$.


----------



## Erick Ingram (Jun 28, 2021)

kad said:


> Has anyone heard of Phazer Construction LLC? They have contacted me, but I am unable to find any information on them.


This company is a remake of, the currently out of business Initial Secure. As was the practice with Initial Secure, Phazer will use *bate and switch* tactics to get the work done and will lie, steal and cheat to keep from paying. One instance, we were asked to do a trash out of 50 cyds. The house had 47 cyds. and the barn had approx. 30 cyds. We completed the first 47 and called in for the extra 30. We were instructed to bid the 30. We submitted a complete set of photos indicating *clearly 47 cyds*. Phazer's people said the photos showed 27 cyds. With the threat of contacting the National Client they agreed to pay for 41 cyds. arguing is not my thing so we just gave up the 6 they stole. I could give you a list of similar scenarios both petty and costly that caused my company to walk away for good. Beware!


----------



## Fixitall (Jul 2, 2021)

kad said:


> Has anyone heard of Phazer Construction LLC? They have contacted me, but I am unable to find any information on them.


Ive been working with them for about 8 months now and so far everything has been going smooth. As long as they continue to send us work we'll be more then happy to get it done for them.


----------



## RudolfW (Jul 9, 2021)

I heard they do decent work.


----------



## debbie_fortunato80 (Jul 15, 2021)

Silver890 said:


> I started working with this company in 2021. They were "urgently" looking for contractors in the Louisiana area and promised plenty of work. I tried this vendor out and I have yet to receive payment for the 3 houses I conducted preservation on. They were in constant communication when it came time to get updates for the service properties, however, when its time to talk about getting paid they are missing in action. Don't do it, too much of a headache. This vendor is out of Ohio you can google them and it provides the number, however, nothing else. Not sure if they are like this in other states.



*Good afternoon,
We’ve been in the business for 4 plus years now, and we always pay our vendors for their hard work. I’m sorry to hear that you faced payment issues.*


----------



## debbie_fortunato80 (Jul 15, 2021)

Brian Poole said:


> Run , as posted they are slow to get you answers when it comes time to pay, they are a order mill sucking people in and steeling from them ,Don't make the mistake and answer that call they will burn you in the end


*We always try to get our crew paid on time. For that, we even have a QuickPay policy where our vendors can get paid within 3 business days of properly completing a work order. As you know, in this industry, there are multiple factors that may hold up an order’s payment such as a denial from the client, inadequate photos, etc. However, we always try to ensure the payment process is not hampered. *


----------



## debbie_fortunato80 (Jul 15, 2021)

Brian Poole said:


> It took me going to the client and getting lawyer involved to get paid , do the job but don’t expect to get paid , btw it was great up front lots of work then hey can you 2.5 hours and do it for more money ... but we are not going to pay it , but you missed a photo so we are not going to pay you the extra , then that will run out of work around you , just stay away


*Hi Brian, a lawyer was never involved in your case or any other dispute with any vendor of ours. We have always tried to resolve all & any dispute that we get in an amicable manner. As a seasoned vendor in this industry, I’m sure you are aware of our clients’ ever-changing requirements/guidelines and how strict they’ve become nowadays. There are times when we might not get paid from our client due to their technicalities, but we ensure our vendors get paid for the photo-justifiable work that they have completed. We do expect our vendors to cooperate with us in these matters so that we both can grow together. If there’s ever a time a vendor’s payment gets delayed, we send it as a next day payment and we bear the transaction cost.

We hope that our vendors understand that there are reasons for delays and those are not intentional. Both of us need to be willing to cooperate with each other so that we can provide the clients what they want so that all of us can grow.*


----------



## debbie_fortunato80 (Jul 15, 2021)

Erick Ingram said:


> This company is a remake of, the currently out of business Initial Secure. As was the practice with Initial Secure, Phazer will use *bate and switch* tactics to get the work done and will lie, steal and cheat to keep from paying. One instance, we were asked to do a trash out of 50 cyds. The house had 47 cyds. and the barn had approx. 30 cyds. We completed the first 47 and called in for the extra 30. We were instructed to bid the 30. We submitted a complete set of photos indicating *clearly 47 cyds*. Phazer's people said the photos showed 27 cyds. With the threat of contacting the National Client they agreed to pay for 41 cyds. arguing is not my thing so we just gave up the 6 they stole. I could give you a list of similar scenarios both petty and costly that caused my company to walk away for good. Beware!


*Hi Erick, we are not associated with Initial Secure. For the work order you are referring to, you were approved to remove “up to” 50 cyds but we always pay per whatever the photos support (just like our client do with us). It was specified in the work order instruction that you had received. 
The photos you provided were not adequate enough to support 47 cyds. The height of the trailer was not even all throughout. That is why we sent back the order to your queue as a follow up for more photos to support the cubic yards.

After the follow up, you escalated it to our vendor management team, and they reviewed the photos with our accounting team and tried to get you paid as much as possible with the photos you had provided. Stretching the cubic yard count as much as we could, we were able to approve payment of 42 cyds. 

You did not reach out to the National Client. Rather, when our team saw how this was causing an issue, they resolved it as soon as possible for you so that we have a positive experience with us.

You completed over 120 orders with us. In this line of work, disagreements are bound to happen. We ask all our vendors to be patient and work with us to get issues resolved. *


----------



## ruthdavidson (10 mo ago)

I have tried working with them in the past. A true headache, if you're asking. They are not serious at all and very unresponsible. The pay is low, and they are very slow to answer when it is time to get paid. I even had some co-workers get paid the correct amount of money a month later. I had some friends wanting to build a house and worked with them on it. They told me they were disappointed and were given an attitude. Luckily they saw the red flags before signing the contract and started working with 2022 House Construction Toolkit | Boutique Home Plans. In other words, I don't have a good review on them, and I don't recommend working with them.


----------

